# Strongyles



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Trying to help someone on another board. Vet tells her the fecal showed high numbers of strongyles. Told her to use safeguard for 5 days. I'm not familiar with strongyles, but the safeguard caused warning bells because I am only aware of safeguard being effective on tapes? She is located in South Carolina, so definately worm territory. I checked the parasite/cocci section but didn't find the exact answer to my question. Will the safeguard get the strongyles??

Oh, and I ran into the info about liver fluke eggs being mistaken for strongyles by many vets, so I'll tell her about that.

Hi Y'all, its been a while since I stopped in. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I wouldn't trust the safeguard to get them but of course, it doesn't work well for anything here....I can't even use the safeguard paste on my horses. It won't work on them.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Emily I would suggest she ask her vet for Panacur. Much more effective on strongyles and tapes. She will need to have weights on the animals that she is going to administer. 
She will need to refecal again in 21 days.
Tam


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Panacur and Safeguard are the exact same thing. They are both "fenbendazole". I use it here for tapes on my goats, cats and dogs. In the past, my chickens. This link lists the worms it supposedly kills. The word around most places is that "Safeguard doesn't work anymore". I actually works for me if I do not over use it. I give a large dose for 5 days in a row and then do not use it again for a long time, rotating with something else. I do not use it often, but when I do, I kill everything in there I can.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenbendazole

I use Cydectin Pour on for cattle orally for my herd now.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is some information from Merck Vet Manual on small strongyles,
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/22507.htm
Scroll down to treatment, says Ivermec and safeguard/panacur.
And here is the ifo for large strongyles,
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/22506.htm&word=Large,strongyles
Tam


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

FYI.

Based on fecals from the vet (which I trust), plus my own fecals (which I don't trust yet), Safeguard works for my horses and my goats. For my horses, I alternate wormers and do NOT worm every two months. I maybe worm at 4 months. I am going to start fecalling my horses. 

Goats are good. I used Safeguard because we had tapes (February) and then I used Eprinex when they kidded (orally). I also used Eprinex as a pour-on because we had serious mite problems. Fecals are still clean. I can't complain.

Although, if anyone has any other suggestions for mites in winter, I'd appreciate it. The Eprinex pour-on did not work for the mites. And yes, I'm sure they were mites. Had loss of hair on nose, lots of loss.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would not be using Ivermectin products to control lice and mites. It's fine if you bring it in and you use it to rid your goats of it..but most nusiance problems like this are caused by defficiency in the goat. Herds with defficency always have more problem disease (pnemonia, lice mites, pink eye etc.) than herds that don't. We want to one day to be able to go back to Ivermectin for blood sucking worms down south, and you want it to work for cool weather worms, so I would not be using it and building resistance when there are pour on products for mites that work not only on the goat but also on bedding.

Safeguard/panacur 'working' by killing tapes, is not working...you want a wormer to be broad spectrum and get the stomach worms you are having problems with an nobody should be having problems with tapes in adult goats. Vicki


----------

